# Wellness Small Breed Adult Health Super5Mix Dog Food



## dg (Sep 27, 2010)

My dog loves the small breed adult health super5mix. He empties his bowl at feeding time!


----------



## Jennifer4 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a Min Pin that is believed to be about 6 years old. She was rescued by our local shelter from a puppy mill. When we got her, we were having problems with keeping her regulated. It was as if her food was immediately going through her system! I did some research and decided to give Wellness Small Breed a try. I am so glad that I did! She has been on the food for a year. She loves the food, and we no longer have any problems with her digestion. Her coat is beautiful too. When we see people from the shelter, they always comment about how beautiful and shiny she is!


----------



## CJ1 (Jul 18, 2010)

My dogs have been on the food for two months. My sheltie has bad staph from allergies. Unfortunately this food has caused her poop to be so soft she has awful bowel movements. I'm going to switch her back to Eukanuba.


----------



## T2 (Oct 30, 2010)

I usually feed my miniature schnauzer Eukenuba Wild, but the store (nationwide actually) is out of it. So, I thought I'd give Wellness Small Breed Adult Health Super5Mix Dog Food a try, because of the key ingredients. However, after a few days of feeding it, my dog became very anxious and agitated, not to mention much more thirsty and hungry. She would cling to me and shake; which I haven't seen from her ever. I gave the remaining bag to my sister who also has a small breed adult dog. I thought that maybe Wellness would be a perfect balance for her older dog; however, I was sadly mistaken. Her dog had similar results. -Extremely thirsty, hungry, and he wouldn't relax. We are both very active with our pets and daily activity is very important to us, but this seemed unhealthy and scary. I never write reviews, but I feel it's necessary to share my experience with this dog food. If you feed it, I hope you have better luck than us.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I know you are nothing but a troll lying about a great product. Now go back and feed your dog more poison because that is what Eukenuba is,, POISON. And the reason they are out is because Eukenuba had ANOTHER recall.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a little more and I know you did this. Anytime you just fill up a dogs bowl with a new food without any adjustment time, you are surely gonna have some issues. Any dog who goes from a super low quality food like ickyuba to a great food like Wellness in one feeding, is gonna have issues. Here do some reading if anyone needs some educating it is you..T...20 BUCKS SAYS HE'LL NEVER READ IT...

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Shan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you know why people like CJ and T above speak great of such dangerous food it has a purpose, here is the thing, it is not to convince people like me and jess here who know the actual dangers of the preservatives and the lowest of the lowest quality ingredients used, it is specifically targeted for the innocent people who dont know anything about it and are feeding their dogs crappy food. in this case Eukenuba. anyone who is feeding Eukenuba and reads some where about the truth of this food and he probably will google it and if he lands on this page he will be surprised to read the truth that Eukenuba is actually a dangerous food and then he will find the post of CJ and T and he will be thinking to himself "oh yeah my dog is fine and so is others who are feeding Eukenuba in fact the so called good food wellness is too causing problems, i don,t see anything wrong with my dogs, may be jess and vaish are over reacting" now he will never ever google about the product again (I mean how many people actually read the ingredients in their dog food and how many sit down and research about the facts of the preservatives and ingredients used. more than 80% of the people who feed dry food dont know about bad ingredients. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients )
and he will never change the food it is cheap and he feels it is a good food. these bas^ards know exactly how such innocent people will react and post accordingly, i read some where a guy mentioning he eats ol roy with milk and is better than any cereals available in the market, how cruel, i think this is human cruelty, deceiving people's mind.


----------



## Shan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

oh and i know this because my brother in-law's sports buddy is doing this as a paid service. they have two main jobs , one to write good about a product in its own topic and push all the real bad comments to page two or three, two is to write bad about the competitive products every now and then. Two is cheaper. he does not write for dog foods though, this method basically works for services that you pay monthly or periodically or which you could change immediately, when i read those posts its obvious they have only one purpose 'deceive'. the only way to trust a post is by educating your self on whatever product it is. If you know what are the bad ingredients and why are they bad, you will know who is lying and who is really trying to help.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Their is absolutely no doubt in my mind that people are paid to post lies about competitors products. NO DOUBT IN MY MIND. purnia, icyuba along with other companies really could care less if your dog lives or dies. It is all about PROFIT!!! Period !! Money, I am not a bible thumper, nor do I attend church, but I do try to live by the 10 commandments. I would be worrying BIG time if I was one of these greedy company executives getting up in age.


----------



## Jennifer13 (Jan 19, 2011)

Our min schnauzer has been on Wellness Small Breed for two months and she loves it! The first five ingredients are excellent, she loves the taste, and the price is reasonable. I have tried other high quality pet foods and she definitely likes this one the best. The previous reviewers who stated their dogs had a bad reaction must be the rare exception or paid reviewers like others have stated. This is a high quality pet food and definitely worth trying out if you care about feeding your pet the best food and not whatever is on sale at the grocery store.


----------



## Natalie4 (Feb 10, 2011)

My daughter was feeding her yorkie Hills Science Diet. He liked it at the start but after awhile, he turned his nose to it. I finally convinced her to try Wellness small breed as it got high marks and was easily obtainable. She slowiy introduced Wellness to his diet until he would only pick out the Wellness kibble and leave the rest in his plate. He is now only on Wellness. So far so good. And I feel better knowing that he is now on a healthly diet.


----------



## Kristie1 (Mar 8, 2011)

This is the first all natural dog food my teacup Yorkie will actually eat. She gobbles it up as soon as I put it down!!!


----------



## Moni_&_Snugs (Jun 2, 2011)

Ive had my pup since christmas and when i took him to his first grooming the groomers educated me on dog food
it was the first i heard of good and bad food
since ive been trying to research but its hard online i never know what to believe
plus all dogs are different
i have a poodle bichon he's precious and spoiled and I want the best for him
he's 7 mos and im still shopping for a food, but should i stick with puppy formula still???
shame on those evil companies  you should be ashamed of how u make ur living but anways
he eats the wellness brand treats and likes them, i like this brand tho i havent yet tried the food, but im leaning twards it


----------



## S (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a year old pomeranian, he is around 4-5lbs, runs a round the house a lot but I'm not sure if that is acount as "active" or not. He is currently eating Wellness CORE Ocean Formula; I read some reviews about it being high on protein and therefore should be fed to inactive dogs. Should I switch to the Poutry formula instead? Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Dany (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't know about wellness super5dry for small breeds.. That's what I'm thinking of switching my maltipoo to. Right now, I feed him Wellness JUST FOR PUPPY Wet mixed with Castor and Pollux Natural Ultramix for puppy. He loves the mixture! I don't know what to do, but, it's almost that time to switch to adult food. I just want to say that on the mixture above, Zeppie's stools are always nice and firm and right on time, he's never bloated or has any stomach upsets. He's energetic, and happy, and bouncy, and his coat is shiny and soft and I know all these amazing aspects are because of the awesome food he's on. I agree that brands like Alpo, ICKYBANA, Purina, and all those nasty grocery store brands are filled with ground eyeballs, testicles, hooves, ears, and whatever else that's on the animal except it's meat!!! Not to mention, the preservatives, the hormones, and they also have something in them called BHT which actually PREVENTS your dog from absorbing the nutrients and minerals (if any exist in those nasty foods)into their system! It's sick and I'm tired of Big companies taking advantage of ignorant people who are trying to save a buck. I also think that people who take the time to care and love a dog and get it's shots and buy it's toys and clothes, and beds, etc should look into what they are feeding their dog. It's not all the big bad companies fault.. It's people's too. So, if you are wondering why your dog has some weird stuff going on.. check your foods ingredients and also check who is manufacturing your dog food, because, they don't have to be honest about changes they make to the food once they take over a reputable dog food. DO YOUR HOMEWORK and SAVE YOUR DOG.. and your wallet!


----------



## Lynn5 (Oct 22, 2011)

My Havanese was eating Nutro Max, which I guess is a halfway decent food, but I wanted something better. His poo was a little too soft and frequent on the Nutro Max. I am trying to gradually switch his food to Wellness, but he loves it so much that he just picks out the Wellness and leaves the Nutro Max! "Midnight" gives this food 4 paws up and a big tail wag.


----------

